# timeless paint



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

Do any of you out there ever use this paint on for house siding does it really cover in one coat? It must be thick correct? We are looking for ways to cut costs.


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

Are you asking about Pittsburgh's Manor Hall Timeless?


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah Pittsburgh's


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

It is a great product, self priming over bare wood, bridges small gaps and cracks, and covers excellent. It is, however, kind of pricey. We use this or Porter's Permanizer (same stuff) for all our exterior painting.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

KENNEDY said:


> It is a great product, self priming over bare wood, bridges small gaps and cracks, and covers excellent. It is, however, kind of pricey. We use this or Porter's Permanizer (same stuff) for all our exterior painting.


Permanizer....

(slobbers)


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

so if you were going from a dark color to a light color it would cover in one coat. That is what the guy at the paint store tells me. I think its like $50 a gallon but it will cut labor if it covers in one coat.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

My guys have used Timeless and Duration. Both are great products. But to get the one coat coverage you need to apply it at twice the wet film thickness (approximately) as a typical latex. That takes some training and practice to get right. These aren't your regular paints.

Brian Phillips


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

$50 is retail. Ask to talk to a paint rep if you don't have one already.


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

Brushslinger - Whats with the "slobbers"?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

KENNEDY said:


> Brushslinger - Whats with the "slobbers"?


Love that stuff.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

*another one*

You guys will want to debate this all day but there is another self primer for exterior that is an excellent product. Its made by Valspar for Lowes. The Duramax stuff is excellent. We used to use about 250 gallons of DUration every summer but when I saw the Lowes ad I decided I had to at least try it for over $15 a gallon Price diff. My guys loved it said it covered like duration but flowed better. It has in my opinion better adhesion then Duration also. The best news is that its $32 a gallon Satin. I know nobody likes the box stores but try it you will like it. While I still hate Behr and shudder when a customer wants me to use it I do believe Lowes has a fairly decent product line. I am still Partial to SHerwin for most things but hey the bottom line is Duramax is a comparable product for 30% less.


----------

